# Pilot allegedly attacked by thrown glass aboard Crown Princess



## shamrock

It has been reported elsewhere by a passenger recently off Crown Princess that passengers were removed from the ship during the latest British Isles cruise after a glass was thrown at the Pilot and he/she was verbally abused.

Not sure at this point which port the trouble occurred, possibly Greenock, however, the British authorities deported them immediately and refused to allow the passengers to use their homeward flights out of Heathrow as a result and they were forced to find their way home from elsewhere, possibly Ireland.

On the same cruise it was also reported that one bank of elevators at the aft of the cruise ship had been rendered unserviceable due to vandalism.

This ship has had a torrid time so far on the British Isles itineraries, the first was blighted by a woman passenger setting light to her cabin with a discarded cigarette, she too was removed from the ship and sent home from Cork, and there have been a few other less serious problems recorded.


----------



## AncientBrit

Agh! Before you know it the cruise lines will be advertizing a soccer game in their UK itinerary so that the passangers can take part in a real soccer riot.
Its not mere coincidence that cruise liners are beginning to look more like animal transport vessels .......Is it?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

How the hell do you get in the position to throw at a glass at a pilot in the first place. And why a pilot- deck officers I could understand - but a pilot!!!!!


----------



## Bill Davies

It is a great pity that these cruise operators do not employ a 'vetting process' as they do the in the charter of tankers etc. Then this type of dross are kept firmly on terra firma. But, money does not smell!


----------



## VTR1000

Without knowing the full story and knowing pretty much nothing about the cruise/shipping industry today ...... I can only come up with one thing - As the cruise industry gets bigger, fares get cheaper leading to an increase in people who can afford such trips. You only have to look back to the airline industry for an example. In the 60's, it was cheaper to go by sea and as the airlines developed and subsequently became more affordable, the masses converted and could afford to travel, hence the few but not unfortunately infrequent incidents on today's airlines.

....... and as an (ex) 'Brit' myself, I would hazard a guess that there was some consumption of alcohol was involved somewhere along the line.

Maybe just my jaded outlook on British life, I don't know but .....


----------



## shamrock

Satanic Mechanic said:


> How the hell do you get in the position to throw at a glass at a pilot in the first place. And why a pilot- deck officers I could understand - but a pilot!!!!!


Although her bridge is enclosed, ie no open wings...I can only assume that some 'erbert chucked a glass down from a balcony to where the pilot boat was and it hit the pilot and/or the boat. Either way the ship's captain and the UK authorities took a dim view of it and threw the family concerned off the ship and they were deported immediately.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

shamrock said:


> Although her bridge is enclosed, ie no open wings...I can only assume that some 'erbert chucked a glass down from a balcony to where the pilot boat was and it hit the pilot and/or the boat. Either way the ship's captain and the UK authorities took a dim view of it and threw the family concerned off the ship and they were deported immediately.



Family!!
Deported!!

Oh give me tankers any day


----------



## shamrock

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Family!!
> Deported!!
> 
> Oh give me tankers any day


hmmm...not that it makes any difference to what has been happening on Crown Princess this year but so far all of the problem passengers...the lady who set fire to her cabin and the glass throwing family, along with the suspected elevator vandals have been guests from the US.

Now whether or not the reason this behaviour has been so bad this year compared to previous years has anything to do with the lousy weather, the fact the ship does not have a magradomed pool (thus shielding from weather) and that the chef is on holiday so the food has been absolutely dreadful...well, is debateable.

There can be no excuse for this sort of behaviour and it is good that Princess and the UK & Irish authorities have worked hand in hand and not only thrown the offenders off the ship but deported them too. Hopefully that will send the right messages through to anyone thinking of acting up on a cruise ship in future.


----------



## Billieboy

It used to be legal to behead a pilot over the Windlass, but throwing a glass at one, is really NOT cricket!


----------



## WMAVeteran

Well, from my experience Cunard is still maintaining proper standards. I think the Cunard dress code alone discourages the "soccer riot" types from embarking. On many other cruise lines you can spend the entire cruise in a thong and a t-shirt, behave accordingly and have access to the entire ship.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Billieboy said:


> It used to be legal to behead a pilot over the Windlass, but throwing a glass at one, is really NOT cricket!


Can I assume that would only be in certain unfortunate cir***stances, in which case I suppose there is nothing wrong with throwing a glass at a pilot as such, but only within certain guidelines and cir***stances e.g You have to be Master and the ship has to be aground/ sinking


----------



## duquesa

*Pilot allegedly attacked*

Post #8 "Chef is on Holiday".

What a bit of twaddle. You mean they only have one chef and if he is not there 24/7, the food standard collapses? I think not. If the food on a cruise ship is bad there is a bigger issue than lies with one chef.


----------



## Dickyboy

These ships are just too big, like any small town, your'e going to get yobs.
I never heard of this happening on the much smaller cruise ships of the 50s - 70s. Except on the Capetown-South American cruises on the Reina Del Mar where all the passengers seemed to treat everyone who worked aboard like Poo, and the ship like a doss house. The ship was always a tip after those cruises, and Pyrotecnics were set off, lifeboats damaged etc etc.


----------



## Duncan112

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Can I assume that would only be in certain unfortunate cir***stances, in which case I suppose there is nothing wrong with throwing a glass at a pilot as such, but only within certain guidelines and cir***stances e.g You have to be Master and the ship has to be aground/ sinking


In one version of the Laws of Oleron it is stated that in the ease of a pilot [lod-man or lead-man] if he bring a ship into a haven and she is cast ashore by his lack of skill the crew shall lead him to the hatchway and there strike off his head. Charles Molloy (1676) says that the law of England permits no such hasty execution. This is a good example of the gradual evolution of the basic law of the sea to fit the times. It had become obvious by the seventeenth century that such rough justice would thin the ranks of any profession that ran such risks in the practice of it.


----------



## LEEJ

I think we all agree that yobbish behaviour should be condemned, but let us not make the mistake that all yobs come form the lower classes. I would point out the ongoing case of a young women member of the Guinness family in court for yobbish behaviour on an airplane.I am sure there are many others.


----------



## GWB

Why not put them before a beak and fine them couple thousand quid on offence of endangering ship or some other charge get the money off them, then tell them to find their own way home but not via any uk airport if they are due to leave by a flight to their home country.
Nothing works better than the loss of cash, to get attention.

GWB


----------



## Keltic Star

Maritime law should adopt Aviation law. No one in his right mind would cause even the slightest disturbance on or near an airliner these days unless you fancy being tried as a terrorist, so why allow it on a cruise ship,


----------



## George Elder

Not always are the passengers are at fault
Wife and self did a 20 night cruise in march on the Athena Freemantle to Asia and back, first hour on board we went to reception to register our Visa card and promply got it in the the neck. Verbaly abused in a terrible way because our card was a debit card, shouted at us that they did not accept debit cards and that we should have read sticker on tickets. Well excuse us we only got tickets less than 24 hrs prior, I wrote to the Clasic Internatiol cruse office on return but got no appology. There was a lot of other passengers in the same boat (pardon the pun).
Like us a lot of the other passengers voted with our feet never to walk their decks again.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Satanic Mechanic said:


> How the hell do you get in the position to throw at a glass at a pilot in the first place. And why a pilot- deck officers I could understand - but a pilot!!!!!


I can recall cruising out of Sydney in the late 70's, when the line handlers were being pelted with beer cans, and deck chairs thrown at the disembarking pilot. We used to carry 4 NSW policemen for free, on the condition that they were avalable as the riot squad if required.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> I can recall cruising out of Sydney in the late 70's, when the line handlers were being pelted with beer cans, and deck chairs thrown at the disembarking pilot. We used to carry 4 NSW policemen for free, on the condition that they were avalable as the riot squad if required.


At a guess, "FAIRSKY", Sitmar?

I have a friend who, sailing on her as a spy (he was actually the CORAL PRINCESS's cruise director, and was eventually "rumbled" for knowing much too much) claims he saw an entire piano go over the side!


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> At a guess, "FAIRSKY", Sitmar?
> 
> I have a friend who, sailing on her as a spy (he was actually the CORAL PRINCESS's cruise director, and was eventually "rumbled" for knowing much too much) claims he saw an entire piano go over the side!


Naaaaah!! That was the old Oriana!! The "Dockies" actually went on strike for a couple of days and refused to let the ship sail from Sydney. Maybe the cans thrown should have been full ones.........


----------



## PhilColebrook

British people get drunk and cause a scene. Sounds like a Fri/Sat night in any town on this island.

Really, the alcohol problem here is woefully ignored. Just ban advertising of the stuff if you want to make a dent!


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

PhilColebrook said:


> British people get drunk and cause a scene. Sounds like a Fri/Sat night in any town on this island.
> 
> Really, the alcohol problem here is woefully ignored. Just ban advertising of the stuff if you want to make a dent!


It is certainly not only British passengers. Alcohol does fuel these events, and of course the cruise lines make a substantial amount of money from the sale of "duty free" liquor. The problems particularly seem to arise on the ships that sell the passage ticket for very little and encourage everyone to party!!


----------

